# cleaning cheesecloth?



## tickranch (Jan 6, 2007)

How do you do it?

Forgive my ignorance please.

Thanks


----------



## jerzeygurl (Jan 21, 2005)

I rinse in sink, then freeze them untill I have a whole batch

then I use the sanitize cycle on my washing machine( super heats the water), with detergent,and bleach, double rinse

then right before use I boil them.


----------



## Julia (Jan 29, 2003)

Normally I just wash them in the washing machine, and dry them in the dryer--- ASAP, of course. You really don't want to let them hang around.

Of course, that assumes you've achieved the proper acidity in the curd, and it hasn't stuck to the cheesecloth at pressing. Then you've got real trouble, 'coz it is a royal pain to get that curd off then. Best I can suggest in that case is a butter knife and a lot of elbow grease. Or new cheesecloth.

But if you've got your make right, there's nothing in just washing and drying the cheesecloth that will harm the cheese. Part of that is getting a good solid rind, though, and part is getting is getting the right moisture and acidity. But if you don't get that right, you can nuke the cheesecloth until kingdom come, and it won't get you bupkus.


----------



## BlueHeronFarm (Feb 9, 2007)

I rinse immediately in cool water to get off any "bits" then wash with hot water and dish soap in the sink. I hang to dry. Every couple times I reuse them, I sick them in a bowl of water with baking soda added and nuke it until it boils. Then hang to dry. They come out super fresh.


----------

